# Updates to Rubix program



## peterbone (Apr 19, 2011)

I've made some improvements to my Rubik's simulator program. The latest version can be downloaded from here
http://pbone.it-mate.co.uk/rubix.htm

The improvements include:
- Keyboard control for rotating the entire cube in multiples of 90 degrees (ie, rotate all layers)
- Keyboard control for rotating a layer/layers by 180 degrees
- Move counter (with some intelligence)
- Improved graphics (specular reflections and anti-aliasing options)
- Image capture feature with Bitmap, JPeg and PNG support (PNG supports transparent background)
- Default face colours are set to the Western standard but can still be modified

Tell me what you think.
Pete


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 19, 2011)

Very nice program!! The user interface in quite easy and intuitive for beginners. I will update this post to add more features as I use the program.



EDIT1 : when I solve the 3x3 the timer stops but when I finish solving the 2x2, the timer won't stop. Any reason?


----------



## peterbone (Apr 19, 2011)

@MrIndianTeen, Glad you like it. I can't replicate the problem you have with the 2x2x2. Bare in mind that you have to jumble the cube first to do a timed solve.
Edit: Does the message window pop up saying that the cube is solved?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2011)

Could you make it so that the timer doesn't start until the first move is applied?


----------



## Godmil (Apr 19, 2011)

Pretty cool, I like looking at the higher order cubes, just to see how crazy they are.
One wee thing though, the established terminology is 'scramble' instead of 'jumble'.


----------



## peterbone (Apr 19, 2011)

@ben1996123, That's what it does already. The timer won't start until you turn a layer. Are you sure it's doing that?
Edit: I just realised that the timer will start if you're using the shift key to turn the whole cube. Maybe that's what you were doing. I've now fixed it and re-uploaded. Thanks.
@Godmil, OK, I'll change the word. Thanks
Edit: Done also.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 19, 2011)

peterbone said:


> @MrIndianTeen, Glad you like it. I can't replicate the problem you have with the 2x2x2. Bare in mind that you have to jumble the cube first to do a timed solve.


 
Yes the cube is "jumbled" on my program and the timer won't stop even when the cube is solved. I'll post a screen capture video ASAP.


----------



## irontwig (Apr 19, 2011)

T: 154.3 M: 34 Pretty nice


----------



## y235 (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice program.
on 2x2:
T:22.1
M:22 LOL


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is the video. See what you make of it.


----------



## tociva (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice program, I love it even more than Gabbasoft which was my previous favourite cube simulator. It can simulate cubes bigger than 20x20x20, it records a U2 move as 1 turn for example rather than 2 turns (which is how it's supposed to be), just to name a few features that make this a great program.

I have a suggestion though that'd make this program better than it already is; make the simulator record the solve, not really recording like a video, but rather as a series of move notations.

I've long been searching for a simulator like this. I found one earlier but its controls were really horrible. I believe it wasn't even in 3D, it showed the cube twice (one showed one side of the cube and the other showed a second side).


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 28, 2011)

I think an option to record a video would be very good, also, could you change the timer so that it counts in (hours) minutes and seconds instead of just seconds?


----------

